# b14 crystal clears on a 99 SE-l Sentra. Headlight holes don't match up.



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I know the grill and the headlights are different on a 98-99 Sentra and 200sx then on a 95-97 Sentra and 200sx. The headlights holes on the crystal clears don't match up with the holes on a 98-99 Sentra and 200sx. What do you do to make these headlights fit? Anybody that knows how or has done this conversion befor please chime in.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

which holes, on the side or on the back?

Seth


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

The holes closest to the grill. The 98-99 Sentra and 200sx headlights have a notch taken out on the headlights unlike the 95-97 headlights. The mounting pionts of the headlights are different. 
I know some has either Halos, Angel eyes, projectors or crystal clear headlights on your 98-99 Sentra or 200sx. Please help with installation


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

on my 98 I cut off the inside brackets of the light. The OEM lights don't have them on there, and the grille bolts up to the stock brackets.

I've also heard of people cutting off the brackets on the car and using the inside brackets to hold the grill up but I would have rather cut my $250 lights then the bracets off my $4000 car.

Are the outside brackets not lining up? It takes some more modifacation to get the headlights to work with the stock corners as well.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm trying to help of a 98' 200sx owner with the install. Everyone who has these are usually 95-97 200sx or Sentra owners whick makes it easier.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

af200sx/se-r said:


> I'm trying to help of a 98' 200sx owner with the install. Everyone who has these are usually 95-97 200sx or Sentra owners whick makes it easier.


I put them on my 98 sentra in about 2 hours, and that was stopping and taking pics of progress along the way, and showing the difference between sock and crystals.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I put them on my 98 sentra in about 2 hours, and that was stopping and taking pics of progress along the way, and showing the difference between sock and crystals.


Pics and/or write up of progress please!!


----------

